# Petting Large Rhombeus



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here are 2 videos of me petting my rhom.....

RHOM VIDEO 1

RHOM VIDEO 2

(both videos are slightly different)

thanks, *Fresh*!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy sh*t dude you are f*cking nuts that guy is a monster


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...very impressive rhom







It actually looks like he likes to be petted. Great vid, so Thnx for sharing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Monster rhom and nice vid mate








i bet he could do some damage if he wanted to


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

crazy.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy sh*t that crazy!!. he is a beast.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

That is F*ckin amazing......How long have you had that monster, and how did you get the balls to do that?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

monster Rhom prices, just Dropped







Dude you have nerves of steel







thanks for sharing that clip.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Crazy ass white boy








Got bigger balls than me.

BTW, That fish is f*cking awesome!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

> How long have you had that monster?


I bought the rhom in mid December....around the 13th.



> how did you get the balls to do that?


I worked my way up to touching him like that. I was syphoning the tank one day and he didnt seem to mind that the tube was close to him so I slowly touched his tail...which too he didnt mind. So I gradually started petting him more and more until I could do what you saw in the video

I am glad to hear that you guys like the vid

thanks for the compliments on my rhombeus :nod:


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooooooooowww thats verry cool :nod:


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you have good medical insurance :laugh:


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

what an awesome video jessed. you are the man. look, i know it's risky, but my young rhom lets me get away with the same thing. i'm not going to make a habit of it, but you are a crazy bastard. i'd never try it with a fish that size. that's varsity level p touching only! that fish could take your whole hand half-way off if he got frightened while you were doing that! i'm getting a huge rhom as soon as i can. it must be great to own a fish that unique. it's fascinating how rhom personalities differ from fish to fish and improve with age for that matter. that old guy just doesn't give a sh*t. he's just a huge cool rhom and he knows it. nothing to prove to this crowd.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Thats a sweet ass video


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

That is very cool

be sure to post a pic of your hand once you get bit.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

crazy sh*t. i pet my rhom sometimes. tho hes not as big as yours


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I knew that you had to be a little nuts to own piranhas but dam you are crazy. I got money that you were one high ass mofo when you started petting that MONSTER. Anyways thanks a lot for sharing that vid with us. It was just amazing and that is a beautiful Rhom.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

u sir have huge brass balls


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

no problem bro just post the lobster one!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

you know what would of been awesome, if he video taped him self getting attacked, etheir way awesome vidoe


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

f*cking ridiculous









Be careful dude, and that's one beatiful fish


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

talk about "taming the beast". lol. i bet my aros all the time, but never a big ass rhom, lol.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

nice vid, wish i could pet my piranhas, but they freak me out by them freakin out hittin there head all over the glass. swiming 100mph n sh*t,great rhom btw


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

man your fuckin' crazy


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ha ha, the second you get comfy doing that - BAMM!!
where's my finger??


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

holy sh*t man, awesome video! you're nuts, that mofo could easily bite off at least one of your fingers.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Very cool.

Were you drunk when you did it?

Is that the rhom that Ash had with the broken tail?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

traumatic said:


> ha ha, the second you get comfy doing that - BAMM!!
> where's my finger??
> [snapback]881465[/snapback]​


lol...yea, I know.

I have only done it a couple times & once I noticed that I could infact pet him I wanted to get a video of it so that I could share it with the board.

I do not make a habit out of petting him and I won't make a habit out of it....like I said, I just wanted to show the members a unique video like that cause I have never saw someone pet a large rhom like that (besides doing it myself). I definetly know the risk of doing it and I would like to keep all my fingers...they 'handy' lol









Anyways...I hope you guys liked the video


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Fresh said:


> no problem bro just post the lobster one!
> [snapback]881103[/snapback]​


I already have those hosted & I started a thread about it the same day I posted this video and the video of my cariba eating a catfish fillet.

here they both are....

link to lobster eating goldfish

Cariba Eating Catfish Fillet

Enjoy!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Damn, that is crazy. I'm thinking in the not too distant future your girl friend is going to be opening your ketchup bottles for you.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i hope u have good reflexes, because once that beast decides to attack...

great specimen.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you are crazy


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Can you say Nuts? (is it harder to say nuts with only 4 fingers)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sh*t man, that guys jaw is so strong he could take a HUGE chunk of ur hand lightening quick.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:nod:


Death in # said:


> holy sh*t dude you are f*cking nuts that guy is a monster
> [snapback]880257[/snapback]​


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

JesseD said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha, the second you get comfy doing that - BAMM!!
> ...


AAHHHH HA HA HA.

you're f*cking crazy.... but i'm glad one of us are so we could see that lol!


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice video


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

not working now


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ShaneN. said:


> not working now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the link was only allowed so many downloads...

However, I switched the link so it should work again now

whenever the link stops working someone make a post that the link no longer works and I will update it again :nod:


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

thx


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

I've watched this video five times already and i'm amazed!!! I think i'm gonig to try petting my piraya...............................YEAH RIGHT!!!

sweet vid.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Doesn't work!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i was cleaning my tank the yesterday and my large caribe does not mind the gravel vac. i rubbed it on him and he was fine with it. although i dont have the balls right now to try to actually pet him.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Make another video with you petting him with one hand and feeding him with the other







I'd want to touch it to if he was my rhom.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Make another video with you petting him with one hand and feeding him with the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO IT!!!!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

not working


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I would love to see this vid but it isnt working, son of a...


----------



## hugh chardon (Oct 3, 2004)

i want to see the video!! dead link still!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

link is dead again, help!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

the link has been refreshed.....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Just watched that vid and I think my reaction is no different than anyone elses already in this thread, HOLY MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS SACRED!
That is cool that you can do that, ps need lovin too!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

way too cool!









man, u gave me the creeps!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great vid,s thank,s for sharing


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Amazing video!

And JesseD ! The link isn't working again







Love to watch that lobster


----------



## hugh chardon (Oct 3, 2004)

i missed the working links again! please repost


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

hugh chardon said:


> i missed the working links again! please repost
> [snapback]923908[/snapback]​


yes repost plz


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this vid should be posted in the pfury vid section of the site :nod:


----------



## ceset (Mar 3, 2005)

File Transfer: Expired

Your file has expired.
Unfortunately your file has expired. A link is valid for 7 days or 25 downloads, whichever occurs first. Once the link expires, the file is automatically deleted and cannot be recovered.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Can we have an update of this crazy video i really wanan see some of the action!!


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

now im curious too...i also want to see the lobster video and caribe video.
could you post them in the video section and put a link to them


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

says the links are expired


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

videos are updated...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

that's so cool. I would never try that though. It looks like you can grab his whole body and he won't care. Nice Rhom


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

lobster vid still no worky


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> lobster vid still no worky
> [snapback]1115097[/snapback]​


I am updating them *right* now







. they should be up in a matter of minutes


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> lobster vid still no worky
> [snapback]1115097[/snapback]​


I uploaded them to a seperate thread.

here is the link.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

You are frickin' crazy for getting anywhere near that rhom!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Respect


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

OK for those of you with eMule, I've hosted the files as well.

ed2k://|file|black_piranha_rhombeus_petting_1of2.avi|3270712|7DCE4A0F8244CAAB82A4CBBC42060ED7|h=XBJ5XETU64KZ73XBF3GUHQNRLGI7ZKJ7|
ed2k://|file|black_piranha_rhombeus_petting_2of2.avi|4529598|1149DE04509E070D469C946CD199D760|h=RH5C5UFZG73BR2M3EA2HI3Q45DZ7G3TU|

If we use eMule for sharing videos, this problem of hosting them should go away. Just use descriptive filenames to help with searching.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty wild man.......


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wont work for me.
wes


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Little Waffen said:


> [snapback]1116154[/snapback]​





Blackdude said:


> Respect
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mashunter18 said:


> pretty wild man.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could entertain you!! lol


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That is one of the craziet things I have ever seen...I thought it was crazy when Wes...I think it was Wes...petted his huge Pygo...But damn man...a Rhom...that size...to actually pet it...over and over again...That's ridicolous...You are the man.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Another thing to mention...My p's don't seem to care when the gravel vac hits them...as long as they don't see it...I think...key word, think...that if I tried to pet them...as long as I didn't stick my hand right in front of their face...I could pet them...but this is only theory as I'm not crazy enough to try it.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

your crazy man, it'll only take one second and he could have one of your fingers off before you move!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

patiently waiting for the video where he bights your main vein of your wrist, now that would be awesome

hahah just kidden man

nice video, but second one doesnt work


----------



## ninja_staRR (May 5, 2005)

Anyway this vid can be reposted???
The topic sounds kewl....I wanna see it too


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

you are a maniac


----------

